# Trade 40's 50's cruisers for vintage road bike



## Langsmer (Apr 14, 2008)

In case you guys didnt see it in the buy sell area.

I am looking to trade a cruiser or two for a vintage road bike. I am looking for something from the 40s to the 60's. I would prefer it not be a Schwinn or an Asian bike, but let me know what you have. I am willing to trade one or more than one bike.

The bikes I have available are as follows.

-1946 Roadmaster De Luxe. This is an old tanker bike with a skip tooth chain, tank, working headlight, etc. It is all there and in very good shape. It has an older repaint, but is otherwise in excellent condition.

-1950 Columbia Ludwig. Very nice old Columbia twinbar in original paint red and cream. This bike would be great for a drummer, due to its being badged by the Ludwig Drum company! It is a very nice old bike, and a realy fun bike to bomb around old town on. $200 or trade

-1948 Rollfast De Luxe. This is one of my favorite bikes. This bike was a top of the line bike for Rollfast in the late 40's and early 50's. It has everything from a speedometer, to a horn in the tank, to a delta winner headlight. It even has a mud flap with a big jewel on it! This is one of the most original bikes I have. It is wearing its original metallic green, and cream paint. The paint is a little crusty in areas, but overall its not to bad. According to the odometer, the bike has about 200 miles on it since new. I have no idea of accurate that is. It has a cracked, but usable Carlisle lightininng rod tire on the front, and a super nice NOS studded Goodyear on the back.

1960 Murray Jetfire X-64. Very nice old middleweight with working headlights, tank, original paint, etc.


Thanks!

Luke
(970) 274 (dash) 0253

1958vwbus (at) gmail.com


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 15, 2008)

Still looking. I am seriously looking for a Raleigh Lenton, so let me know if you have one of those. I am still considering others for sure. Thanks.

-Luke


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 18, 2008)

Bike found. Thanks all!


----------

